# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  zadranke!

## zrinka

slavit cemo tjedan dojenja u zadru

ima li koja forumasica koja bi nam se htjela pridruziti?imat cemo stand kraj arheoloskog, u subotu 7.10. od 10-13 h....

mozete biti s namam na standu, mozete nas doci samo posjetiti, mozete uzeti rodine letke raznih vrsta te kupiti rodine majice...

amo se pobrojati ovdje tko moze doci i tko moze pomoci i tko moze smao svraititi  :Smile:

----------


## džez

javljam se! 
što treba raditi?

----------


## zrinka

zasad nista, dodji nam na stand 
ako bude trebalo nesto odraditi, javim ti se, moze?  i super  :D

----------


## Rhea

I mi se ćemo vas obavezno posjetiti! Baš se veselim što se i u Zadru nešto događa!

----------


## džez

> zasad nista, dodji nam na stand 
> ako bude trebalo nesto odraditi, javim ti se, moze?  i super  :D


može, može... i da, baš super da se nešto događa i u Zadru  :D

----------


## klia

Svakako ću vas posjetiti. Mi u Izvoru također planiramo obilježavanje Tjedna dojenja.  :Smile:

----------


## memole

Ja bi rado pomogla, ali moram vidjeti cu pocet raditi tako da ne mogu obecati. Kad nesto tocnije saznam javim.

----------


## zrinka

stand je u subotu, taman nam svratite dok idete na kavu na kalelargu  :D

----------


## pale

I ja ću doći sigurno, prošle godine sam radila baš tu subotu.

A ove godine mi i treba edukacija   :Embarassed:  

Mogu i pomoći ako bude potrebno  :D

----------


## Dia

joj i ja bi dosla...al nista ne obecajem  :D

----------


## enna

Svratit ću i ja
i pomoći ako bude trebalo!!!

----------


## apricot

Cure koje stvarno mislite da biste mogle pomoći, javite se na pp našoj Minnie, ona je voditeljica zadarske podružnice i organizatorica obilježavanja Tjedna dojenja.
Neka vam da zadatke, ali onda ih stvarno i odradite.
Minnie je dobra, ali ako zeznete... JA ću vas ganjati   :Laughing:

----------


## Minnie

Zadranke, trebam pomoć: 

- prijevoz velikog nezgrapnog plastičnog stola koji će biti naš štand do Foruma i nazad

Javite mi se na mail: _sarunic.renato@zd.htnet.hr_ da ne davim detalje na ovom topicu. 

Pliiiiz   :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

Hej, Zadranke, evo opet jedna molba:

Da li nam itko može pomoći u transportu štanda s Tržnice do Foruma i nazad? Možda koja muška ruka...,a može i ženska? :? 

Ako netko ima volje za pomoći, nek' mi pošalje pp.

----------


## zrinka

koliko muskih treba?
ja nudim jednoga  :D

----------


## Rhea

:D  Supeeer! 

Već nam je i to dovoljno, ali ako se nađe i još neko, još bolje!

Detalje ćemo dogovoriti ovih dana.

----------


## Dia

mi cemo svratiti sigurno  :D

----------


## ninaXY

I mi ćemo svratiti. 
Malo OT, ali hoće li možda biti Rodinih naljepnica za auto i majica na štandu?

----------


## Dia

negdje sam procitala da ce bit majca

----------


## apricot

majica će biti, ali naljepnica najvjerojatnije - neće.
nemamo ih više, osim za preglede autosjedalica .

----------


## Minnie

Hvala svim forumašima koji su nas posjetili i s nama obilježili ovaj dan;

posebno hvala pale i njenom mužu na obradi slika za pano   :Heart:  

štand nije bio kakav smo zamišljali, ali na kraju je ispao sasvim zgodan. I nije ga trebalo vući, bio na na kolicima.  :Joggler:  

Bilo nam je lijepo, bilo je puno djece, zainteresiranih građana, prodalo se jako puno majica...

Hvala još jednom Zrinki i Vrijeski koje su prevalile pošteni broj kilometara samo da bi bile s nama danas na Forumu.  :Love:

----------


## džez

mi nismo bili   :Sad:   danas nam je Jakov u fibrici, pa smo ostali doma. a tako sam se veselila prilici za upoznavanje s curama. 
je li barem ostala koja majica?

----------


## klia

Štand je bio izvrstan, baš mi je drago da sam vas sve vidjela, posebna pohvala novim brošurama i kalendaru!  :Smile:

----------


## Minnie

> je li barem ostala koja majica?


Ima još majica, kod mene su doma. Kad ti bude odgovaralo, možemo se naći na kavici, upoznati i trgovati s majicama.  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam bila u žurbi, jer smo danas išli na pir, pa sam se samo na brzinu zaletila do štanda. Kupila jednu majicu i pokupila brošure... 
Bilo je dosta ljudi oko štanda, ali nisam stigla viditi nijedno poznato lice. Cure su bile jako zaposlene, pa mi je bilo glupo zapitkivati "a koja si ti..."   :Embarassed:  baš sam smotana...
Minnie, je l ostala koja majica za dečka br. 90?

----------


## Minnie

Moram napraviti inventuru, vidjeti točno što imamo pa ti se javim.  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

mi smo bili eto na kratko, kupili majcu
stand je bio super  :D 
upoznali smo minnie, vrijesku i jos jednu forumasicu (sori nisam ti zapamtila nick   :Embarassed:  )
vidjeli zrinku...

zao mi je da nisam jos nekoga upoznala...

----------


## Rhea

Štand je bio lijep, okružen s  puno djece, njihovih mama i ostalih prolaznika koji su zainteresirano virili u letke,majice..., baš je bilo veselo  :Klap:

----------


## pale

> posebno hvala pale i njenom mužu na obradi slika za pano


Bilo nam je zadovoljstvo, nadam se da ćemo drugi put još i više.

Drago mi je da sam upoznala nekog iz Zd i nadam se da ćemo se brzo viditi na nekoj zd kavici  :D

----------


## Rhea

Ja sam baš htjela predložiti neku kavicu...da se malo družimo :D

----------


## pale

Ma to ti ja u rukavicama, da ne bude da sam ja zvala   :Laughing:

----------


## tinkie winkie

Ja sam u onoj brzini i gužvi jedino uočila jednu prekrasnu mamu s djetetom u marami "dimljenoplave" boje

----------


## pale

I ja sam vidila tu mamu, prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## klia

Jutrom sam slobodna za kavu.
Izašli ste u Zadarskom listu, Roda i nas dvije iz Izvora na istoj stranici, s time da vas ima i na prvoj.  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

cure evo jedna slikica sa standa

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/m...rinkaidia.html

----------


## apricot

koja prekrasna slika!
može još jedan jumbo!

zrinka, pokrivaj ta leđa!

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ja sam u onoj brzini i gužvi jedino uočila jednu prekrasnu mamu s djetetom u marami "dimljenoplave" boje


to je, dakle, bila Dia  :Smile:

----------


## tinkie winkie

opet ja!
netko je spomenuo kavu/ druženje?
Nedavno sam bila u Parku radosti kod đila. Što kažete da se nađemo tamo jedno popodne dok još ima dana i dok je toplo? Obnovili su ljuljačke, klackalice, zatvoreno je pa klinci ne mogu pobjeći, a mi se možemo upoznati i išćakulati

----------


## Dia

> tinkie winkie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam u onoj brzini i gužvi jedino uočila jednu prekrasnu mamu s djetetom u marami "dimljenoplave" boje
> 
> 
> to je, dakle, bila Dia


a to ti na mene mislis, hvala puno
zao mi je da te nisam upoznala

----------


## Rhea

> netko je spomenuo kavu/ druženje? 
> Nedavno sam bila u Parku radosti kod đila. Što kažete da se nađemo tamo jedno popodne dok još ima dana i dok je toplo? Obnovili su ljuljačke, klackalice, zatvoreno je pa klinci ne mogu pobjeći, a mi se možemo upoznati i išćakulati


I ja sam za druženje u Parku radosti!
Možda ovaj vikend?

----------


## tinkie winkie

> I ja sam za druženje u Parku radosti!
> Možda ovaj vikend?


Subota, oko 10-11?

----------


## Rhea

Subota, 10 h , nama odgovara!

Ajde, Zadranke, javite se!

----------


## tinkie winkie

Onda, je l ima zainteresiranih?
Ja ću sutra doći ako će još netko, oko 10-10:30 ovisno kad mi se Marta ujutro probudi.

----------


## Rhea

Slab odaziv!
Ja sve čekam hoće li se neko javiti, ali ništa!  :Sad:  

A da odgodimo za sljedeći tjedan, pa nas se možda više skupi?

----------


## enna

I ja bi došla al moram biti sigurna da ćete bar vas dvi doći da neklifim iz Sukošana sa busom pa naletim na "šipak".

Aj recite konkretno ili mi tinki pošalji broj moba na pp pa da te zvrcnem ujutro da znam (nemam doma komp a na poslu sam do 3 i u gužvi pa slabo virkam na forum)

----------


## tinkie winkie

ako ćete vas 2 doći, onda ću i ja.

----------


## Rhea

Ajmo se popisati:

1. Rhea
2. tinkie winkie
3. enna

Ima li još zainteresiranih za druženje?

----------


## Minnie

Ja sutra ne mogu, radim.   :Sad:

----------


## memole

Mi cemo se prosetati do tamo kad se Tonkica probudi, al ne znam koliko cu moc sjediti, non stop moram trcati za njom.

----------


## Rhea

Memole, nema ni meni puno sjedenja, ali nema veze, neka se dječica malo druže  :Smile:  
Oćemo onda oko 10.30?

----------


## memole

Dolazimo!

----------


## tinkie winkie

I mi!
onda, u 10:30

----------


## Minnie

Bile na kavi?  :Smile:  

Cure, kod mene ima majica, raznih poruka i raznih veličina, i rodinih kalendara za 2007., tu vidite kako izgleda:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=30391

Ako netko želi kupiti majicu ili kalendar, javite mi se na pp ili ovdje na topic.  :Smile:

----------


## dijanam

Minnie, ja te cekam za kavu.

Za one koje zanima: sutra u 16.00 imam u Gradskoj knjiznici Pjesmice prstima i pokretom. Pa ako zelite i mozete doci, vidimo se, bit ce zabavno djeci.

----------


## apricot

Podižem ovo: sprema se štand u Zadru povodom Dana planete Zemlje (21. ili 22.4.)
Tko bi se pridružio i pomogao našoj Minnie?
 :Heart:

----------


## Pepe2

Ja!!!

----------


## Pepe2

Ja!!!

----------


## Pepe2

sorry, ode dvaput, nesto zastekao komp..  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

Pepe, možeš li se javiti Minnie na pp i stvarno ponuditi pomoć   :Heart:  
Ne ono tipa "svratit ću", nego da svojski potegneš   :Saint:  

(ubit će me cure kad vide kako besramno žicam po Forumu)   :Laughing:

----------


## Rhea

I ja se javljam za pomoć  :Wink:

----------


## Pepe2

cuj sad..."svojski potegnes"... nudim pomoc koliko je u mojim mogucnostima ( strucnim, vremenskim i materijalnim)...
 kako sad dolazi vikend necu biti u ZD pa se cujemo u ponedjeljak....

----------


## apricot

ne treba ti ni struka ni novac.
samo vrijeme.

a minnie će vas najbolje rasporediti.
ako možeš odvojiti dva sata, super!

Rhea,   :Heart:

----------


## Pepe2

dobro..valjda ce se naci neke dvi ure slobodne...

----------


## bebelina

I ja se prijavljujem!  :D

----------


## apricot

cure, jeste se javile minnie da vam da zadatke?

----------


## Dia

ja bi mogla eventualno nesto od doma, posto nisam u samom gradu

----------


## trenta

pitanje za zadranke   :Smile:  
jel ima di u gradu za kupiti voće i povrće iz bio uzgoja  :?

----------


## Pepe2

joj, ja stvarno ne znam..ako i vidim gdje takav natpis po trgovackim centrima ne vjerujem bas puno u to...najsigurnija sam kad uberem nesto u svom malom vrtu na otoku ili kod sveki...ni ribu ne kupujem na peskariji nego se oslanjam na svoje vrse..najcesce su to sitne ribice, ali ja znam da sam ih zive donijela doma, ocistila i spremila u led...i znam kad sam sto pojela...

----------

